# How do your cats react when you come back from a trip?



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

I recently went on a holiday to Cyprus for a week and when I got back I got the usual looks and scowls from Castor while Orion looked at me as if I hadn't been gone for longer than a minute.

It's so funny to see Castor sulk for 3-4 hours when I get back. He gives me this look as if to say "humpf... so you 're back are you? I knew you would be... but don't expect any cuddles from me tonight!".

But with Orion getting his petting and butt scratches in, Castor soon realises his tough-guy routine isn't convincing anyone, so he decides to gracefully forgive me by allowing me to pet him.

It's so cute


----------



## BigDaveyL (Jun 26, 2012)

Gadget loves when I come back. 

He usually runs over and wants me to pet him.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Most of the time Alkee gives me the cold shoulder, but then wants attention a few hours later. Zuba wants immediate attention as soon as I'm in the front door by flopping over for belly rubs. When I'm getting ready to leave Alkee will sit in or on the suitcase and Zuba will be nearby. They always know we're going for a longer time away when they see the suitcases come out. If I'm using a new pet sitter I always have the person come before hand to meet and spend some time with the cats. Zuba's more attached to hubby than to me, and even makes a fuss of protest and standing on his hind legs leaving on hubby as he's trying to leave, and will be there to greet him when he hears the automatic garage door opener.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Celia is like velcro when I come back; Margaux sulks like Castor and Alkee - unless she happens to be hungry, in which case she barely says hello, just runs to her feeding place. How long this goes on for depends on how long I've been away. A few years ago, I was abroad for 4 months. It took Margaux 3 days to acknowledge my return, and Celia's super clinginess went on for over a week. 

My cats know how long I'll be gone too. Celia takes stock of the size of the suitcase.


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Io gets _super_ excited and affectionate, much moreso then she ever is during the normal routine. She'll flop over for bellyrubs, crawl into laps, chew on my hair, suckle on my ear, and just purr nonstop. I love it 

My sisters cat, whenever she comes home from a long trip, runs up and meows at her accusingly. Then he ignores her for days.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I recently came back from a trip and was inundated by felines (all demanding to be fed!) and one out-numbered dog!


----------



## FuzzyMama (Aug 12, 2012)

Our cats have always been pretty excited to see us after we've been away for the weekend or a short trip. No cold shoulders, just lots of snuggles. Sometimes they get extra cuddly, and come sit with me in places they usually wouldn't.


I haven't left our new kitty, Hanna yet, so I have no clue how she'll react to that yet. I hope she doesn't hold grudges!


----------



## Arkona (May 7, 2012)

I haven't been on any major trips, but I was recently out for 3 days and upon coming back, my cat was more loving and snuggly than usual for the next few days.


----------



## Janz (Mar 26, 2012)

I've never been gone longer than 5 or 6 days and when I get home they don't act much differently than when I've gone to work for the day. But when I stayed home for a week and then went back to work, the older cat demanded constant attention when I got home after the first day back at work.


----------

